# European Archive



## otterhouse (Sep 6, 2007)

Phoe... all lp's are now uploaded. I've been posting about this archive before,
but now... It's finally there!

http://www.europarchive.org

It's a collaboration of different European radio libraries. 
At the the moment there are more then 800 classical Lp's from the 
Dutch public radio which you can download for free.

There are some real rare gem's in that 
collection, like the Max Rostal Beethoven sonata's ($200 at Ebay!) 
never issued on cd:

http://www.europarchive.org/item.php?id=lp-00938_BeG

As American Ip addresses are blocked, 
I uploaded some examples of the lp's on youtube, where I used the 
scans of the lp 
for the video's:

http://www.youtube.com/user/EuropeanArchive

*I am very curious what you think of the collection, and what your 
favorite Lp is... *

Note... At the moment, the "whole side" wave files on top are Raw unedited files.
People mistake them for "the declicked and normalized" files. So please scroll down
and you the the edited (and better sounding) files.

Have fun!
Arrivederci!
Greetings, 
Rolf


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

You always bring great news, don't you?  Thank you very much. 

The first listing is Brahms/Toscanini - that's quite an auspicious start.


----------

